# كيف تختار نوعية العشب الصناعي لملعبك؟



## بارتنون (18 يناير 2011)

كيف تختار نوعية العشب الصناعي لملعبك؟ أشياء لا بد أن تعرفها قبل شراء العشب؟

عندما تقرر إنشاء ملعب من العشب الصناعي) الانجيلة الصناعية أو النجيل الصناعي ) يجب عليك أن تعلم الآتي:-

1 – ارتفاع العشب: حيث أن ارتفاع العشب يتراوح من 15 مم إلى 60 مم , و طبعا السعر يزيد كلما زاد ارتفاع العشب , علما بأن الارتفاع المعتمد من الفيفا ( الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ) يتراوح من 50 مم الى 60 مم.

2- أنواع العشب: يوجد 3 أنواع رئيسية للعشب الصناعي الأول هو العريض و يسمى (فايبرليتد) و هذا هو النوع الأكثر شهرة في عالم كرة القدم, النوع الثاني نحيف و يسمى (مونوفايلمنت) و هو أقل شهرة من النوع الأول, أما النوع الأخير و هو العشب المتداخل ( ستيم جراس) فهو يستخدم للزينة.

3- المادة المصنع منها العشب: يوجد 3 مواد أساسية داخلة في صناعة العشب, الأولى هي (البولي إثيلين), أما النوعية الثانية و الثالثة فهما (بروبولين) و ( البولي يورثين(

4 – كثافة العشب: و تتحدد كثافة العشب بمعرفة ما يسمى بالـ ( ستيتش ريت ) عدد الغرز في طول 10 سم و أيضا بمعرفة الـ ( جيدج ) و هو المسافة العرضية بين الغرز.

5- الغراء المستخدم في التركيب: يجب التأكد من جودة نوعية الغراء المستخدم , و من الأفضل أن يكون مصنوع من مادة البولي يوريثان.

6- الشريط اللاصق: هو الشريط الذي يستخدم لربط لفات العشب بطريقة متجانسة و مترابطة, و من الافضل أن يكون عرضه من 8 الى 10 سم

7- شريط تحديد خطوط الملعب: يجب أن يكون باللون الأبيض أو الأصفر و عرض 8 سم و أن يكون من نفس نوعية و مادة العشب المستخدم في الملعب و أن يكون بنفس المواصفات.

8- نظام الحشو بالمطاط: يتم تعبئة العشب الصناعي بارتفاع لا يقل عن 30 مم و بوزن لا يقل عن 20 كيلو جرام / م2 برمل الكوراتز النظيف و حبيبات المطاط مقاس 1-2 مم مع التمشيط الميكانيكي للتأكد من تخلل حبيبات الرمل و المطاط بينشعيرات العشب الصناعي و توزيعها بشكل متساوي.

9- ما هي المعدات المستخدمة في العمل؟ ماكينة حشو و توزيع الرمل و المطاط , ماكينة فرد العشب, و هذه المعدات منها ما يدار بالديزل و منها ما يدار بالكهرباء و منها اليدوي, و رغم أن المعدات اليدوية أبطأ نسبياً إلا أنها أكثر فعالية و أوسع استخداماً.

10 – أهم ما يجب أن تتأكد منه فيما يتعلق بعملية التركيب, هو كفاءة و خبرة العنصر البشري.

11 – يجب أن تتأكد أن الشركة المنتجة للعشب معتمدة من الاتحاد الدولي, بغض النظر عن جنسية الشركة المنتجة.

12- ماذا يحدث إذا لم يتم نظام الحشو بالمطاط بصورة صحيحة؟ رد فعل الكرة عند السقوط لن يكون طبيعيا , سلوك الكرة عند التمرير لن يكون طبيعيا بسبب زيادة معامل الاحتكاك, إحساس اللاعب عند الجري لن يكون طبيعيا, زيادة معدل تلف العشب بسبب نقص الحماية.

13- يجب أن تتأكد أن العشبمصنوع أو مغلف بمادة مقاومة للأشعة فوقالبنفسجية.

14 – يجب أن تتأكد أن الشركة التي تقوم بتنفيذ الملعب هي شركة لها تاريخ و سمعة طيبة في هذا المجال.



هام جدا قبل تركيب ملعبك:

= من أهم عناصر ديمومة ملعبك هو إختيار الشركة المناسبة لتنفيذ العشب الصناعي على أرض ملعبك وتركيبة ، فمهما كانت جودة العشب الصناعي مرتفعة يمكن أن تذهب كامل تكلفة مواد العشب سدى في حال كون التركيب خاطئ
حيث أن هناك حاليا الكثير من الشركات والمركبين لا يعلمون أصول تركيب العشب الصناعي وقواعد تنفيذه ومتطلبات ديمومته ، وإنما دخلو في هذا المجال بسبب العوائد المادية المرتفعة لتنفيذ هكذا نوع من الإنشاء ، وأنصح وأشدد النصح على أن من يرغب بتنفيذ ملعب من هذا النوع أن يكون المشرف على التركيب مهندس ذو خبرة في هذا المجال ، وليس خبير تركيب ( كما يسمونه ، لا يحمل شهادة الإبتدائية حتى...)...
كما شهدته في بلدي الحبيب سوريا بعض الشركات قامت بتنفيذ بعض الملاعب ولكن يأسفني قلبي على هذه الملاعب ، حيث تم استخدام انواع عشب جيدة ولكن بسبب التركيب الخاطئ لم تستمر هذه الأرضيات أكثر من شهر واحد ومن ثم بدأت تظهر عيوب هذه الأرضيات..

= بعض الشركات عندنا في سوريا:
ـ شركة آرام وهي أفضل الشركات العشب الصناعي في سوريا وتستخدم جميع أنواع العشب المصنع في منشآتها ( تركي ، سعودي ، عماني ، صيني ) ، موقعها www.aram-co.com
ـ شركة ترمس مني فوت بول (عشب صناعة تركية)
ـ شركة المتحدة (عشب صناعة تركية)
ـ شركة السنجاب ( عشب صناعة تركية )
ـ شركة جرين سباركل ، شركة جديدة سيئة السمعة وقد قامت بتنفيذ عدد من المنشآت وجميع منشآتها قد تعرضت للنلف بسبب سوء التركيب واللعب في كميات المواد (عشب صناعة سعودية) ، ويأسفني أنها مستمرة حتى الآن ولم يتم إغلاقها.

=نوعية الشركة المصنعة للعشب الصناعي
هناك العديد من الأنواع متوفرة في السوق وطبعا سوف أذكرها جميعا:
أنواع جيدة:
ـ عشب صناعة هولندية
ـ عشب صناعة سعودية
ـ عشب صناعة عمانية
ـ عشب صناعة تركية
وجميع هذه الأنواع لا تختلف جودتها عن بعضها حيث لا تختلف من حيث الديمومة أو المتانة ولا يغرك إختلاف السعر حيث جميع المصانع تستخدم نفس المواد ونفس آلات التصنيع ( آلات صناعة بريطانية )
ـ عشب صناعة صينية ، وهناك عشرات الشركات منها ، منهم ما هو سيء جدا ومنهم ما يحمل مواصفات الفيفا ( أنصحك بإختيار الشركة المناسبة )


----------



## احمدمحمدعمار (19 سبتمبر 2011)

Waterless green Qatar الاسم الاول في الشرق الاوسط للعشب الصناعي او مايسمى بالنجيل / النجيلة الصناعية او الثيل الصناعي نحن الوكيل الحصرى لشركة امريكية عريقة فى مجال العشب الصناعى مصنعنا الرئيسى بولاية كاليفورنيا ولدينا اتصالات وعلاقات تجارية مع معظم مصنعى العشب الصناعى على مستوى العالم نفخر بأننا أصحاب اكثر خبرة في هذا المجال والافضل اسعارًا وعلى ان الاستعداد لتنفيذ اي مشاريع للشعب الصناعى سواء لأغراض التجميل او حول برك السباحة او المجمعات التجارية او المجمعات السكنية وايضا ملاعب كرة القدم فى اى دولة ويمكننا ان نبيع المواد فقط او المواد مع التركيب لذا ندعوا الجميع للتفضل والاطلاع على موقعنا الالكترونىwww.waterlessgreenqatar.com ولدينا منتجات معتمدة من الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم ( فيفا ) ونفذنا عدد كبير جدا من الحدائق المنزلية وساحات المدارس والفنادق والمجمعات التجارية كما قمنا بتنفيذ عدد كبير من ملاعب كرة القدم الاستثمارية فى دول عربية عديدة. ونرحب بتقديم الاستشارات فى هذا المجال ... 

Waterless green qatar
duha - qatar
Tel:+974 66 88 3131
Mobile:+974 555 401 24
E-mail: [email protected]
[email protected]
Website: www.waterlessgreenqatar.com


First name in the Middle East for artificial turf, We are the exclusive agent for a U.S. company, The main factory in California and we have contacts and business relationships with most of the manufacturers of artificial turf in the world, We are proud owners of more experience in this area and the best prices and we can do any artificial grass projects, whether for cosmetic purposes or around swimming pools or commercial complexes or residential complexes and also football in any country, We can also sell materials or materials with the installation, so we invite everyone to visit and see our website on www.waterlessgreenqatar.com, We have products certified by the International Federation of Football Association (FIFA) and implemented a very large number of home gardens and playgrounds of schools, hotels, commercial complexes, as we have implemented a large number of football fields of investment in many Arab countries. We welcome the offer consultations in this field.


----------



## iraqivisionary (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## biso001 (23 يناير 2013)

نحن شركة تبرا للنجيل الصناعي علي استعداد تام لانشاء الملاعب و اللاندسكيب للحدائق الخاصة و القري السياحية و الفنادق
لدينا نجيل صناعي تركي بمواصفات اوربيه بضمان 8 سنوات و السعر مفاجأه للاستعلام 01154024730
و يمكنكم مشاهدة عينات في معرضنا الدائم بمقر الشركة


----------



## asma13 (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo_ ahamed (8 مايو 2013)

*افتتاح فرع شركة** Green Cover **للعشب الصناعي في جدة*

*Green Cover Saudi Arabia Branch (Jeddah)*

*الشركة الأولى في مجال العشب الصناعي **(**للملاعب الرياضية والحدائق**)**وأول علامة تجارية في الشرق الأوسط*


*عمر طويل لغاية **20 **سنة*
*معتمدة من** FIH-UEFA-FIFA*
*مشابه للعشب الطبيعي بنسبة **99**%*
*مواد حشو طبيعية وامنة على اللاعبين*
*ننفذ المشاريع في اي مكان بالعالم*

*المملكة العربية السعودية **- **جدة **- **شارع الامير سلطان** 

Mobile +966 563248298
Phone +966 2 6127070
*


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohd grassco (28 يناير 2015)

مصنع لإنتاج العشب الصناعي ( النجيلة ) 
نحن مصنع سعودي متخصص بإنتاج العشب الصناعي بكافة الانواع والاحجام بمدينة جدة الصناعية
وجميع منتجاتنا مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية ( fifi – uefa – fih ) وحائزة على شهادة ( iso ).
منتجات للملاعب والحدائق والمسطحات الخضراء منسوجة من أفضل الخيوط الأوروبية من شركة بونار العالمية 
بضمان 10 سنوات وعمر أفتراضي يصل إلى 25 سنة .
العشب الصناعي لا يحتاج ( العناية والري والسماد والقص والادوية ) ولا يصدر أي روائح مزعجة ويمتاز بنظام تصريف ذاتي للمياه .
منتج مضمون 100% وحاصل على شهادة مختبرات عديدة
مسؤول مبيعات
جدة-0566526234


----------

